# Dog attack survivor question



## GOsh (Oct 19, 2020)

One of our girls was attacked by a dog last week. She has been recouping in the garage and actually seems great, eating, active etc. My concern is that she lost A LOT of feathers on the bitten side, like I can see a large patch of just bare skin, probably as big as my hand. Unfortunately, in our area it is suddenly winter! Like 30s during the days, 20s at night. Is it ok to put her back out in coop or do I wait for all the feathers to come back? I’ve had her out with the other girls for a few hours at a time but I’m worried about all day and especially overnight. Anyone have thoughts?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Glad to read she's doing OK after the attack. 

If she's in amongst the others at night she should be OK. If you wait for her to regrow her feathers she'd be on her own for quite some time. The only other way to deal with that is to bring in a buddy for her so she's not alone and sharing body heat.

And you could hang a light above her to provide warmth. A bell lamp with a 65 watt incandescent bulb works really well. I used a red bulb when I had a need for supplemental heat. It doesn't seem to bother them as much as a white bulb.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

What Robin said and a companion is a great idea.


----------

